# Another boring "how to" article.not for the squeamish!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wire snares, tangle sticks, rat traps, treble hooks:

First the disclaimer:
Neither I, nor the owners or admin of this forum are responsible for you doing something stupid or doing shoddy work!if you cut the neighbor's dog's head off, put out an eye, or hurt a kid, its on YOU!

The second disclaimer:
Using any one of these methods to gather game equals a horrible death for the animal involved and will be a bloody mess!make damn sure you're hungry before using them!

Wire snares are used most often for taking game that lives in burrows.Making one is easy.you need either #3 stainless steel snare wire[I have used stainless steel utility wire on rats.]OR braided, naked household wire.first:
Make a noose that slides freely.for a rabbit, I'd say two feet long overall.

Attach it to a stake at least a foot long.notch it to prevent the wire sliding off.

Find a hole.once there make a small fire of brown paper[I said BROWN!]brown cardboard or dry leaves and smudge both stake and wire in the fire for a few seconds.next pound the stake next to the hole and adjust the snare slightly smaller than the hole to force the critter of intent to go through it.come back in the morning, get ready to skin it out.

For game trails on game such as deer, use braided stainless steel cable strong enough to hold a pissed off deer, smudge it as before but anchor it to a tree and drape it over a stick balanced in the bushes about deer head high.if it hits it at a run it will likely cut its own throat, but don't bet on it! be near enough to hear the commotion and when its worn itself out, dispatch it quickly.

Tangle sticks:
To make one you need a flexible and strong pole 1" or less in diameter and 5' or 6' long.

A deep water [read heavy duty] three pronged hook and a wood screw that fits through the eye and a hose clamp to fit over it.[you can wire it on too but I like doing things to last!]attach the hook to the pole with the screw and put the clamp or wire around the shank.push it down a burrow and probe around until your pole starts jerking.then start twisting and pulling.have a big club or a pistol handy because what comes out of that hole is going to be in attack mode!

Rat traps:
Something for squirrel.drill a 1/4" hole in a large rat trap.smudge it as before and affix it to a tree using a socket wrench and self tapping wood screw.bait it with peanut butter, set it, come back later.you can get birds sometimes too.cook em!

Treble hooks:
Brutal way of getting game.
Tie a three pronged hook 1' off the ground and anchor it well.bait it with whatever you're after likes like sardines for raccoon.something will be hanging there next morning if there's ANY game at all around.best to use near camp so you can go over there and end its misery fast!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Snares for the Easter bunny should be attached to notched stakes... U dont want ur tie end slipping off the stake


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good catch! I'll edit it.been a long day.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I trap lots, not as easy as you'd think. You need to check state law and tag your traps with your name and number. 

Check traps at least once a day or you are just feeding your local coyotes. In a survival situation, you should set no less than 7 tarp per one person. If you suck at trapping, set more. 

I have had great success with squirrel poles. Set a pole with wire snares at a 45 degree angle at the base of a tree with a nest in it. Squirrels at lazy, run up the pole, snag a snare, fall off and strangle, other squirrels come to investigate and get caught themselves. 

Be sure you are nowhere near pets or they will die a horrible death.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Everything I posted is for post SHTF.currently illegal.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Magus said:


> Everything I posted is for post SHTF.currently illegal.


I go out all summer far enough into the bush that nobody really cares. I have my tags and all licenses. I bring food with me just in case, but rarely have to break into it.

Don't depend entirely on traps, fishing techniques like fish traps and trout lines help a lot. Also pack a .22 back pack rifle for hunting small game. Be real sur before you pull the trigger cause most game will bolt out of the area after you shoot. Between fish, traps, local edibles, and hunting I manage to stay fat dumb and happy. Just need to practice. Watching bear grills only goes so far.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh ya, my sympathies when you snare your first skunk. Lol. Have fun with that!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Aww jeezussssss.you had to remind me!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

chris88idaho said:


> Oh ya, my sympathies when you snare your first skunk. Lol. Have fun with that!


been there, done that... :gaah:



Magus said:


> Aww jeezussssss.you had to remind me!


ditto

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I thought I got lucky with a headshot on the first one, turns out it was female... :sssh: they still can spray, but IME not as likely to :dunno:

the next 'head shot' on a male sprayed across an entire 3' diameter tree


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Grandpaw used to take a brace and a half inch bit , a hammer and a pocket full of corn and finishing nails. He would find a fallen tree near a good spot for Squirels and drill several half inch holes in the log about an inch deep. He would place a grain of corn in each hole and drive three finnishing nails in to the hole pointed down at an angle.
Then he would scatter a little corn around the log to attract squirels.
When the Squirel reached into the hole to get the grain of corn and attempted to pull his leg out, it was impailed on the finishing nails. Grandpaw would return in the evening and collect a mess of Squirels.
This is also illegal


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

I should hope the cops got better stuff to do than catch me catching squirrels.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I just*



chris88idaho said:


> I should hope the cops got better stuff to do than catch me catching squirrels.


Wouldn't you just hate having to answer the question, "what are you in for" by saying illegally traping a Squirel ? oops::help:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

chris88idaho said:


> I should hope the cops got better stuff to do than catch me catching squirrels.


They don't.harmless= target.


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

*sigh* Mangus, I suppose you are probably right... Probably get 10 years for animal cruelty for eating a rodent that would otherwise get hit by a car.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You know how screwy the laws are of late.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus said:


> They don't.harmless= target.


This is so true. +1


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BillM said:


> Grandpaw used to take a brace and a half inch bit , a hammer and a pocket full of corn and finishing nails. He would find a fallen tree near a good spot for Squirels and drill several half inch holes in the log about an inch deep. He would place a grain of corn in each hole and drive three finnishing nails in to the hole pointed down at an angle.
> Then he would scatter a little corn around the log to attract squirels.
> When the Squirel reached into the hole to get the grain of corn and attempted to pull his leg out, it was impailed on the finishing nails. Grandpaw would return in the evening and collect a mess of Squirels.
> This is also illegal


Hell yes!that beats my peanut butter rat trap!
damn good story!


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

Learn how to make a figure 4 dead fall trap. Tricky and takes some patience and practice, but you got a shot at feeding yourself with just a pocket knife. No wire or cordage used


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I know how.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

If this is about survival trapping, you all need to learn about body grip traps. These traps are designed to catch an animal from small (chipmunk) to large (beaver.) It is not that hard to learn how to use body grip traps, but you do need to study & ask questions.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Post stuff.this is just for the newbies basically but more advanced stuff is welcome!


----------



## chris88idaho (Apr 30, 2012)

If anyone has even the most remote idea they may try to trap to eat in an emergency situation, you better start practicing, reading books, watch you tube, ect or you are gonna go hungry. 

It is not terribly hard, but a little experience and a few tricks are the difference between eating a squirrel and breaking you nose or finger


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

chris88idaho said:


> I should hope the cops got better stuff to do than catch me catching squirrels.


Washington has a law against unlawful possession of an unidentified fish, meaning you go to jail if you catch a fish that has not been identified by the dept of fisheries.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

chris88idaho said:


> If anyone has even the most remote idea they may try to trap to eat in an emergency situation, you better start practicing, reading books, watch you tube, ect or you are gonna go hungry.
> 
> It is not terribly hard, but a little experience and a few tricks are the difference between eating a squirrel and breaking you nose or finger


lol, i practice every camping trip and have had a few smashed fingers in the past, lol , i honestly believe if you haven't smashed a finger in a trap you haven't done it enough...everyone when they first start learning has had that experience, so it's best to start small and get the principles down then add mass to the trap for an effective killing force, at least that's how i learned when i was a kid.

also, these things are for more then just hunting, i plan on using panji all over my place when SHTF goes down, head out at night and start a digging...the screams of intruders should be an effective alert system and really don't think most people would expect Vietnam era bobby traps littered in the forests up here, haha....
http://www.5rar.asn.au/weapons/boobytraps.htm


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Desert tangle sticks:

take a 5 - 6 foot length of mesquite, acacia or ocotillo and shave off all the branches and enough thorns so you can get a good grip on it. A fresh piece should be flexible enough to follow a turn underground. The tip should be stout enough to not break during all the fuss. Use it like Magus says or turn it in the hole. If you get a branch with a crook near the end you can turn it like a crank and snag anything. Acacia and ocotillo work best as they have recurved thorns.

I'd have to be pretty hungry to do this. It's nasty.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Indeed.not to mention cruel.I'd have to be on starvation before I did anything I suggested except maybe the rat traps.they kill fast.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Indeed.not to mention cruel.I'd have to be on starvation before I did anything I suggested except maybe the rat traps.they kill fast.


i would hope that's a given, lol , all of this stuff illegal for a reason , i'm only speaking in a lawless survival type scenario , never ever would you do such a thing otherwise...seriously, if i saw someone doing this stuff today, I'd probably punch their face in then drag them down to the cop shop myself, with that said though if your very existence is on the line everything is fair game.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm a visual and hands on learner. I'd need to be with the trapper to understand the what, how and why of trapping. Youtube and articles only do so much for me. I _guess_ I should attempt to make friends out here.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Ration-AL said:


> i would hope that's a given, lol , all of this stuff illegal for a reason , i'm only speaking in a lawless survival type scenario , never ever would you do such a thing otherwise...seriously, if i saw someone doing this stuff today, I'd probably punch their face in then drag them down to the cop shop myself, with that said though if your very existence is on the line everything is fair game.


Agreed, with all. However, I also put leghold traps in the same category, and for some reason, they are still legal ...


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

dirtgrrl said:


> Agreed, with all. However, I also put leghold traps in the same category, and for some reason, they are still legal ...


i believe the modern ones have rubber jaws on them and apply less force, but also agree, in most cases non-survial speaking a snare is just as good as a leg trap, it'd be different if it means you living or dying, but for life today, i'm kind of with you, and at the very least on the fence about it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the new havaheart, not only do they break down and set up easy, if you got something you can't use, open the door and give it a swift kick and it gets on with life.

Removing skunks involves a blanket you hate.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

yo yo reels are a handy dandy piece of SHTF gear ....for unattended fishing or eazy to set snares for good sized game .....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Good call! are they still around?


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

IlliniWarrior said:


> yo yo reels are a handy dandy piece of SHTF gear ....for unattended fishing or eazy to set snares for good sized game .....


I got three last month...have yet to test them out.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> I like the new havaheart, not only do they break down and set up easy, if you got something you can't use, open the door and give it a swift kick and it gets on with life.
> 
> Removing skunks involves a blanket you hate.


I saw some locally for 30$. Good price??


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> Good call! are they still around?


Survivalresources.com. They have a ton of stuff there. Fast shipping. Had mine in two days.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool, thanks!I need more tack in my new BOB.


----------



## Hillbillyman (Jul 16, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> I saw some locally for 30$. Good price??


That's about average.


----------

